# Get about serial ports full info.



## kuzulis (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello.

How can I get of programming way from OS information about of interest to me the serial port.
The information should include:
- Device name (/dev/...)
- Manufacturer string
- Product description string

For example, I have a USB/Serial converter PL2303.

And I know that the name of the device /dev/cuaU0, and product and manufactures string I can get by using a tool usbconfig.

But now imagine the situation that we have in /dev certain device. And we must determine whether the device serial port, and if so - then get his product and mfg description (if available).

A similar question for PCI devices.

For example, in Linux, MacOSX, Windows, I did it. Now on queue FreeBSD.

The main problem is that I can not logically connect two parts:
1. I can separately in /dev to find the right serial device, sorting through, for example, the mask "cu" all devices.
2. I can separately list the USB (or PCI) devices and their description (use, example usbconfig).

BUT! I can not logically link the information of claim 1 and claim 2, ie I do not know what device /dev/cuaU0 refers to ugen XY, And so on.

Is it possible make a programming way for FreeBSD 8.2 (or later)?
Or where can I go for expert advice?

---
Best regards,
Denis


----------

